# Erste Inst.

## juergen

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade in dieses Forum gestolpert weil mich mein Gentoo moch die letzten Haare kostet.

Also ich habe mir die Iso. für X86  stage 1gezogen ~16MB. Wollte es installieren wie in der Readme auf gentoo.de beschrieben. Funzt auch soweit alles ganz gut bis zum bootstrap.sh, da roddelt er ca 15min und dann ist essig. Fehlermeldungen bezüglich *tex.......

Ich vermute das ich Probleme mit meiner make.conf habe.

Unter was läuft der AMK K6-2 500 Proz? Ich denke doch i586 oder?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand diese make.conf für diesen Proz den ich ein kopieren kann. Sonst falle ich hier noch tot um.

Es passiert sowohl aus einer installation aus SuSe als auch allein.

Gibt es da sonst noch(am besten in deutsc)eine Readme die ich durchakern könnte?

Danke 

Jürgen

PS. Die Suchen funktion habe ich benutzt und nix gefunden. Die Readme.RESCUE habe ich befolgt

----------

## Dimitri

Interessant wäre eine genaue Beschreibung der Fehlermeldung.

Und dann noch was genau in Deiner make.conf drinnen steht. (Obwohl ich nicht glaube das es daran liegt wenn alles auf i586 gestellt ist)

Dim

----------

## ajordan

@juergen

Ich hab Gentoo-1.4RC2 auf meinem K6-II-266 installiert und laeuft sehr gut. Ja i586 ist richtig. Aber eine Frage, wozu das Stage1? Ich habs mit Stage3 installed und so mehere Tage Zeit gespart  :Smile: . Eine fruehere Installation mit Stage1 verhielt sich manchmal etwas instabil, was aber auch an der verwendeten Release gelegen haben mag (Gentoo-1.3b).

Die genaue Fehlermeldung waere noch interessant, wenns denn wirklich mit Stage1 laufen soll.

Alex

----------

## AndiW

Hi!

Ich nehme jetzt mal an du verwendest eine 1.4_rc2 CD...

Hier sind die richtigen CFLAGS für nen K6-2:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k6-2 -O3 -pipe"
```

Mit i586 funktioniert es zwar auch, aber wenn du schon mit Stage1 anfängst sollte dein System auch bestens optimiert werden!

lg

----------

## ajordan

Wichtig ist vor allem 

```
CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

```

 einzustellen. Das hab ich naemlich bei meinem ersten Versuch vergessen und das sorgte fuer einige komische Effekte  :Sad: .

Alex

----------

## juergen

dir Stage 3 gibt es doch nur für I686, auf der linuxiso-seite. Oder werfe ich da etwas durcheinander?

Werde es aber dann nochmals versuchen mit der Oprion K6-2 in der Cflag.

Wrde es aus der bestehenden SuSe 8.0 nochmals inst.

Danke und Gruß

Jürgen

----------

## ajordan

Linuxiso is ja auch kein Gentoo-mirror. i586er Stages fuer Gentoo-1.4RC2 gibbet hier: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc2/x86/i586/stages/

Alex

----------

## juergen

Oki,

saugblock ist gerade angeworfen worden. Nur jetzt so als Frage, fange ich jetzt bei punkt 9 wieder an? oder wie läuft das nu mit der inst?

Ich sauge gerade die Stage3 i586.1.4..... 

Gruß

Jürgen

PS: Sorry wenn ich so extrem nerve, bin aber etwas von Libranet verwöhnt worden glaube ich    :Sad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ajordan

fang am besten nochmal von vorn an, und uebersrping die Teile fuer stage1 to stage2 und stage2 to stage3

Alex

----------

## juergen

hm, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. also ich entapcke das Teil und dann? ....

----------

## ajordan

Guck mal in diese Doku http://www.gentoo.de/gentoo/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/installation/ da kannst du dann Punkt 11 und 12 ueberspringen.

Alex

----------

## juergen

jepp,

das funztz ganz gut. Kann ich denn nun auch meinen Kernel von der anderen destri nehmen, oder muss ich mir einen komplett neuen backen?

Gruß

----------

## ajordan

aus /usr/src/linux das .config kopieren und den kernel, wie in der Doku beschrieben neu "backen"  :Smile: 

Alex

----------

## juergen

zur zeit bekomme ich noch einen fehler wenn ich den kernel zusammen tüdeln möchte. kann aber auch an der .config liegen. habe die von suse 80 übernommen, werde es nochmals mit der von libranet versuchen

Erstmal Danke, da werde ich mich nochmals einfuchsen müssen. Notfalls halt komplett.

Gruß

Jürgen

----------

## ajordan

du musst nach kopieren der alten config natuerlich wahlweise ein

```
make oldconfig
```

oder

```
make menuconfig
```

 machen und bei letzterem dann speichern.

Alex

----------

## juergen

versuche es jetzt erstmal mit dem neuen kernel, hab ihn gerade gesaugt. vanilla aber. vielleicht habe damit mehr glück. Jedoch funzt bei mir der make menuconfig nicht, nur der make config nicht. aber der reicht.

Schaun mir mal

Gruß

Jürgen

----------

## ajordan

gib mal die Fehlermeldung von make menuconfig (evtl. gibbet probs mit ncurses?).

Alex

----------

## juergen

ne mit dem vanilla source hat es gefunzt, frag nu nicht warum ????? er ist anne gange (vielleicht habe ich wieder make menueconfig gemacht, wär nicht das erstemal   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   )

----------

## juergen

jetzt bleibt er hängen bei /driver/net/hamradio/soundmodem    . was ist denn das?  hab mir die config schon zig mal angeschaut

----------

## ajordan

Wie schaut die Fehlermeldung aus? Mach doch bitte immer mal eine vollstaendige Fehlerbeschreibung. Dazu gehoert auch die Fehlermeldung.

Alex

----------

## Dimitri

Verwendest Du jetzt die SuSE Config oder hast Du eine eigene gemacht? 

Dim

----------

## juergen

ich habe beide versucht, aber beidesmal die selbe fehlermeldung

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hab hier schon mal meine Kernelconfig gepostet: http://spotlight.de/zforen/lin/m/lin-1043094807-22371.html

Vielelicht gehts ja mit der. Du musst nur noch Sachen wie Prozessor, Soundkarte, Netzwerkkarte und Motherboardchipsatz anpassen. Und Graphikkarte vielleicht noch.

Dim

----------

## juergen

Hi,

Danke erstmal für die Config. Jedoch liegt mein Problem wohl woanders. Ich bekomme kurz bevor das kompilieren abbricht einen Speicherzuordnungsfehler. wie bekomme ich denn hier einen screenshot mit drinne als Datei?

----------

## juergen

Ich werde noch bekloppt. Jetzt habe ich den Speichertest mal durchlaufen lassen heute nacht. Den Kernel konfiguriert mit make menuconfig, alles so wie es soll( verglichen mit der Config von Dimitri) aber es kommt immer noch der Speicherzugriff fehler, bzw. Segment Failure (oder so, bin gerade auf Arbeit)2

kann ich meinen vmlinuz nicht direkt kopieren?

----------

## ajordan

vmlinuz kopieren bringt nix, weil die Module ja nich dabei sind. Wenn du ne aeltere SuSE hast gibbet auch probs mit anderen Modulen wegens dem gcc. Einen Screenshot kannst du kaum machen ausser Console, aber mit gpm kannst du die entsprechenden Zeilen mit der Maus markieren und dann in X in deinen Beitrag einfuegen.

Alex

----------

## juergen

rechner1 linux-2.4.20 # make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

. scripts/mkversion > .tmpversion

dnsdomainname: Unbekannter Rechner

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i586  -DUTS_MACHINE='"i386"' -DKBUILD_BASENAME=version -c -o init/version.o init/version.c

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i586   -DKBUILD_BASENAME=do_mounts -c -o init/do_mounts.o init/do_mounts.c

init/do_mounts.c: In function `identify_ramdisk_image':

init/do_mounts.c:543: internal error: Speicherzugriffsfehler

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/bugs.html> for instructions.

make: *** [init/do_mounts.o] Fehler 1Last edited by juergen on Mon Jan 27, 2003 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ajordan

Was hastn du fuern Prozzi und vor allem, welchen hast du bei der kernelkonfiguration eingestellt?

Alex

----------

## juergen

amd k6 II 500 , in der Konfig habe ich diesen auch eingestellt, auch den i586 schon probiert

----------

## ajordan

poste mal die Ausgabe von

```
ls -la /usr/src
```

Alex

----------

## juergen

drwxr-xr-x    4 root     root         4096 2003-01-27 00:30 .

drwxr-xr-x   13 root     root         4096 2003-01-26 12:43 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 2002-12-03 20:55 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           23 2003-01-26 13:15 linux -> linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10

drwxr-xr-x   16 root     root         4096 2003-01-27 00:15 linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10

drwxr-xr-x   14 root     root         4096 2003-01-27 21:41 linux-2.4.20

----------

## ajordan

Du Pappnase!!! (sorry) Wenn der link in /usr/src/linux auf linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10 zeigt, dann kannste nich den in linux-2.4.20 compilieren. Wenn du den 2.4.20 haben willst mach folgendes.

```
cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.4.20 linux

cp linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/.config linux-2.4.20

make menuconfig (dann speichern)

make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

Alex

----------

## juergen

wenn du mir weiter so gut hilfst, darft du mich auch Rübennase nennen. Würde sogar meinen Nick ändern.

Aber das kompilieren habe ich auch schon unter ~linux (gentoo kernel ) probiert. Nix dergleichen.

----------

## ajordan

dann versuch mal gemaesz der obigen anleitung den Vanilla-kernel.

Alex

----------

## juergen

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/Documentation/DocBook'

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i586   -DKBUILD_BASENAME=main -c -o init/main.o init/main.c

In file included from init/main.c:32:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/include/asm/bugs.h: In function `no_halt':

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20/include/asm/bugs.h:32: internal error: Speicherzugriffsfehler

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/bugs.html> for instructions.

make: *** [init/main.o] Fehler 1

so, das wars nu. Jetzt werde ich erstmal haja machen. Werde mich morgen nochmals in alter frische an die arbeit machen.

Gruß und gute Nacht

Jürgen

----------

## juergen

ich hab dir faxen dicke, den kernel bekomme ich nicht ans rennen.n komischerweise klappt es mit dem suse kernel ohne problem auif meinem rechner, den Libranet konnte ich auch ohne probs compilieren.

Was nu, aufgeben oder was. Es kommt immer dieser sch... Speicherzugriffsfehler...

Gruß

Jürgen

----------

